# Business Suits for Petite Ladies -Where?



## Saje (Sep 2, 2007)

I had the hardest time EVER trying to find a business suit for myself this weekend.

I asked sales people at Macy's and Nordstroms what was their smallest size and they said it is usually 2P - but it was too big on me still! (This is a shopping rant in its own self - I have the hardest time finding clothes my size without having to shop at the children's or pre-teens department)

I hunted for hours at two malls and Nordstrom's Rack (which I never realized was such a high-end Kmart, I dont think I am ever going back there) and I only found ONE business suit in a size 0 (two if you count the creamy white one that I also found ... but EWW)

I can not live off of one suit. Any one know where else I can find business suits for my size? Getting one tailored to me is a last resort option. I want to know if maybe there are some places out there first - or am I going to be on a hunt forever? HELP PLEASE!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Have you tried Express or bebe? They make matching pants and blazers, etc in size 0.






Also, I've found xs business clothing in the juniors' section at Macy's.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

I was gonna suggest Bebe too. They have some adorable suits and a range of small sizes. I think they might even have 00.

I like this one....


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was gonna suggest Bebe too. They have some adorable suits and a range of small sizes. I think they might even have 00.I like this one....

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/...UL._SX288_.jpg

http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/image...V29163740_.jpg

OOHH! I thought this was totally hot:






(One would probably have to wear the blazer over it during work). But I think the dress is sold out.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

That is hot shaundra!!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with Bebe. I think you'll definitely find something small and trendy.

Also try Ann Taylor for small but classic styles.


----------



## Saje (Sep 2, 2007)

Oohh... I never thought of trying Bebe or Express since I buy clubbing clothes from them. Haha.

I need to definitely check those out. I think I would like to get that 40's pin dot one for sure!

Thanks for the recs ladies! &lt;3

Edit:

Well I just went to the Bebe website and even the suits available dont all have size 0. Only some pants and the crop pants for the pindot which is cute but I dont know if crop pants are really considered Business Formal wear.

BAHHH!! Q_Q


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oohh... I never thought of trying Bebe or Express since I buy clubbing clothes from them. Haha. 
I need to definitely check those out. I think I would like to get that 40's pin dot one for sure!

Thanks for the recs ladies! &lt;3

Edit:

Well I just went to the Bebe website and even the suits available dont all have size 0. Only some pants and the crop pants for the pindot which is cute but I dont know if crop pants are really considered Business Formal wear.

BAHHH!! Q_Q

Those sizes are probably sold out online. You could check your local store!


----------



## Saje (Sep 2, 2007)

I should... I'll just wait until the stampede of labor day sales buyers dwindle.

Those were cute though. I still might buy the crop pants anyway. How can one pass up such hot clothes!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh I *love* that herringbone one! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Lia (Sep 3, 2007)

I looove those outfits!

But my 'uniform' of work consists in: white. white. white. white. and green sometimes. At least i like to wear white (only shoes that i'm not very fond of - but then i can use beige shoes)

Or a lab coat with a simple outfit underneath - i like to wear dresses because it's too damn hot here :/


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those sizes are probably sold out online. You could check your local store!



that's what i'm going to do



ah...this is why i love working in manhattan...all the good stores are closeby

i can't wait to get a nice lil dress and some thigh hi's lol


----------



## Aprill (Sep 4, 2007)

Petite Sophisticates


----------



## Jesse69 (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Petite Sophisticates Too bad they went out of business in December 2005! I loved them!
Yeah, most Dept stores stop at size 4. I'm glad I'm a size 4, and I have about 80 skirt suits!


----------



## Salope (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann Taylor! They have great, well-priced suits that come in Petite sizes. Definitely check them out.


----------



## Jesse69 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann Taylor is expensive! Aren't they around $300 for a skirt suit set? All of my Ann Taylor skirt suits were from ebay and I got so lucky getting a new with tags size 2 skirt suit from Salvation Army for $7 ! One of my best thrift store finds!

You can try ebay too but usually they're used. There are very few size 0's on ebay. But my skirt suit collection wouldn't have been so big if it wasn't for ebay! Awesome deals and there are rare beautiful ones that show up!

Dept store suits are so cheap! Usually $80 to $160 range when on sale.

I've got 4 lovely St. John suits from ebay - can't afford these new. So there are lots of great deals on ebay, but you'll usually have to settle for used - is that a problem?

Also, Ann Taylor runs big for their sizes. I could be size 2 Ann Taylor, size 4 Kasper, size 6 Tahari.


----------

